# Make up your own Super Hero or Villain A to Z



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

You can just make up a name if you want, or go into more description if that's what floats your boat. 

BTW My intent was to make it an A-Z type thing but I don't know how to edit the title to say A-Z. 

Anyway, I'll start:


Absolutely Fabulous Man - he wouldn't be caught dead fighting crime in pajamas & a cape


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Beano - Flatulence Man's crime fighting dog.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

C - Captain Cauliflower - Defender of Underappreciated Vegetables

(Don, you can PM the moderator for the thread and ask him to edit the thread title. You won't be able to do it yourself)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

D - the Dark Horse, a little known superhero who unexpectedly solves crimes


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

E - Ego Man, a mediocre superhero with a highly inflated opinion of his abilities


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

F - Flatulence Man (see beano) - a crime fighter blessed with powerful poots.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Geriatric Man

Former Police officer who was forced to retire when he once lost control of his crusier during what he described as a high speed pursuit of a white van trying to lure & kidnap children. Further investigation showed that he was erroneously chasing an Ice Cream Truck who's top speed never exceeded 15 MPH. Now spends his days walking up & down the streets, minding everybody's business but his own.....until Matlock comes on. Then he goes back home and falls asleep in his chair.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Hellen Wheels 

Famed car jacker. Had secret affair with Paul McCartney but left him because the famous vegetarian treated her like a piece of meat.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Iggy Pop - This Superhero has personally influenced countless teens to never use drugs because they are afraid that if they do they will grown up to look and act like Iggy Pop.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Icebreaker Woman - a hostess with superior abilities in getting strangers to chat at parties

(damn, slow on that post, but I'm not changing it now)


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

the amazing Jeromy- yes yes you are in the presence of greatness


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

K - Kick Ass Man - The Amazing Jeromy's arch nemesis


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Lackluster Man - the not so impressive crime fighter.


----------



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

Moon Man.... you are correct his superhero suit open in the back


----------



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

N- Numb man- he can't feel a thing


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

O - Oprah Man - gives cars to the oppressed while fighting the battle of the bulge


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

P - Polly Dactylous, a multifingered super villainess skilled in safe cracking


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

the Quiter,always quitting when hes so close to solving the crime


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

R-Rectal Thermometer Man,getting the villains where they dont want him


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

S-stupidity guy,uh...uuuuummmm,uhhhh,


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

T-the trap door spider,you never know where he'll show up


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

U-captain Underpants,wait...crap,someone already thought of him!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

V-guy,V-girl's...uh i think you can guess at this one


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

W - Ms. Wicked Woman - The well dressed crime fighter with the ever changing wardrobe. Fighting the never ending battle for truth, justice, and the American way (and the right to watch porn). :biggrinvil:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

X - X-Ray Eyes Man - no further explanation needed. Often seen in the company of Ms. Wicked Woman.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

(cough,you mean Randyaz,cough)

Y-the Yodeler,yodeling in the villains ear until its just too much.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Z - Zeppelin Man - He flies through the air inflated with his own gas, which he releases when he sees a crime in progress, thereby asphyxiating the hapless criminals. Referred to affectionately as "Fart Man" by his closest friends.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

A-(Half)A$$ man,never competly fini...


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

B- Big man. fighting large crimes


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

C - Captain Colostomy!!! (He got in a fight with Ms. Wicked Woman and she ripped him a new a$$hole.)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

lewlew said:


> C - Captain Colostomy!!! (He got in a fight with Ms. Wicked Woman and she ripped him a new a$$hole.)


LMAO!!!!

D - Dr Duodenum, specialist in repair of ripped new ones


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

E - Everyday Man, a super hero with no talents that make him stand out from any other super hero


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

D-Destruction kid(Captain Destrocto, earned his higher rank recently )......... able to destroy rooms in a house faster then you could blink !



Missed the next page ooops!!!


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

F- Fairy man , with his dancing shoes he can frolic around anyone and distract them as they shake there heads in disbelief !


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

G = "Gordo Girl": known for her sudden & unpredictable PMS-like changes of mood..one minute, a mild mannered housewife, then suddenly her mood changes! Her head whips around to reveal a hideous, bloated pumpkin head, shrieking "I AM NOT THE MAID! YOU GUYS NEED TO PICK UP YOUR OWN MESS! and various other nagging, harpielike phrases, thereby shrivelling all testosterone laden body parts to mere figlike protrusions.
(sorry, Nephilim...LOL)


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

G- Genius man....... this villain just can't stop talking about his I.Q. and has not done anything with it. He will bore you with his intellectual ramblings!


(Wow ruff day, too slow in posting!!!)


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

H- Hairball Lady....any one of those crazy cat ladies on those "clean house" type shows..GAG!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I-Isomnia man...only fights crime at night. To tired to durning the day.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Jesus!
Oh, that's been done already...


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Kinky....lets just say SHIM (She/Him) Can "DO IT" all and is on both the good and bad side of the fence


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

L-Lemmon Man...an old sourpuss, that goes well with fish.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

M- Mustache Man.....can materialize a flannel shirt out of thin air and sing the lumberjack song with perfection


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

N-Nowhere Man-He's a real nowhere man. Sitting in his nowhere land. Making all his nowhere plans for nobody.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Ovulation Woman.
(Partners in crime wih Kinky.)


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Parachute pants person- M.C Hammers and the guy who still thinks mullets are cool... toxic off spring


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

Q- Quiet Man ........he did a lot of training in a library,his sshhsshhsshhsshh ing really startles his enemies .


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

R-Running Man......always looking for a 10K run or ironman competition , willing to motivate anyone during a run but if confronted with a situation always turns and runs(but at a fast pace).


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

S-Super Secular....is a captain of industry and does not have faith in anything but the almighty dollar


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

T-Tardy Man-Shows up after the crime has been comitted, but with a note from his mother.


----------



## FrozenPumpkins (Jul 5, 2009)

U - Uranium Man - Gives you radiation poisoning AND causes world conflict!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Violent Man - He double dawg dares criminals to cross this line.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

W-Worcestershire woman....makes everything seasoned to perfection


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Xanax Woman; Bringing you world peace one pill at a time.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Y-Yellow Flame- the younger sister to Blue Flame, who's alot hotter.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

Z-Zigular the great sqashing all dreams of happiness and hope (evil vilian)


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

A-Apothecary Man-All the other superheros depend on him, and he's the first one they invite to all the parties.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

B-beligerant man-(how ever you spell it) runs through the posts at haunt forum spreading lies an degrading people .......hmmmm I think I'v met this cat!!!???


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

C-Captain Congress---He has the power to force Congress to work for the people instead of against them


----------



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

Dominatrix woman.. whips men into shape, uses hot wax to hold criminals at bay,stelleto boomerang shoes ..you get the picture


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

E - Eagle Eye Man - he can see things far away in great detail but has to wear reading glasses for the up close stuff


----------



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

Flashback Man, uses vocabulary from the past to confuse the enemy.. Lets go out for a ***... I got some spam do you want it.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Giggle Girl, who laughs at anything and is the arch enemy of Serious Man


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Heimlich Man, unselfishly roaming from restaurant to restaurant always on the look out for potential choking victims...second cousin to Hemorrhoid Man and Hernia Boy.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Independence - fighting at home for his own personal freedoms


----------



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

Jerkonator- the one guy at work who always knows how to annoy you and think hes your best buddy


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Delegator - could you go fight evil and then have your report on my desk by tomorrow morning?


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Spinchter man- Single handedly responsible for soiled underwear all over the world!!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Fertilizer Man- Single handly fertilizes all the crops in the world


----------

